

Scribblenauts:  taking emergent gaming to the extreme - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjHmtcnQAAs

======
frossie
If you don't want to sit through the whole thing, check out the segment 1:20
to 1:50.

When a gamer can do something that surprises the designer, that's pretty damn
cool.

Interestingly the Ars Technica review said that this is a game you want to
play with kids, because adults often are too linear in how they try to solve
the problem.

